# 40 Hour cap being removed...



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

Spoke at length today with one of our WH's main blue vests and asked him about how the 40 hour cap rule is going to work during the xmas season. He said the 40 hour cap can/will be lifted at all .com WH's based only on need/volume. He said it's Amazon's version of "surge pricing" and that each individual .com WH has the ability to lift the cap as the need arises, most likey the 2 weeks prior to xmas. He said this would be communicated to all via email alerts as the need arises. (didn't think to ask him about OT rules...but not concerned with that here!)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

FlexGuyJim said:


> (didn't think to ask him about OT rules...but not concerned with that here!)


It doesn't apply. You're an independent contractor.

Amazon doesn't pay the companies that subcontract out the white vans any overtime; it's up to the white van company management to either manage *their *employees' hours, or pay them overtime if they wish, out of their own revenue.

As an independent contractor, you are a 1 person business. Business owners are not entitled to overtime pay, because they pay themselves, and by definition can not be subject to abusive or exploitative practices which overtime is intended to prevent. If you (labor) don't like it, go complain to management (you).


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

hey jester...not really sure about your angle here with the white van stuff.
im just a relatively new .com guy here trying to share some quality info (i believe) with the flex community here. this forum has been great! to me and just wanted to pass on what im learning/hearing/been shared w me. Take care... (but you do sound kinda pissed...lol!)


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Not pissed at all, just sounded like you were looking to be paid OT for Flex hours over 40, and I was offering some clarification. Rock on!


----------



## FlexGuyJim (Oct 29, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Not pissed at all, just sounded like you were looking to be paid OT for Flex hours over 40, and I was offering some clarification. Rock on!


Got it!...and thanks as always for contributions here!!!


----------

